# BC is sure getting it's butt kicked today



## Crankit (Aug 16, 2021)

The forest fires here have become an inferno tonight with big evacuations and alerts being implemented all over the interior. I was driving through the North Okanagan around 4:30 and there was a few areas that the smoke was so thick the sun couldn't penetrate through and it was darker than driving at dusk. We need rain so bad ((


----------



## 140mower (Aug 16, 2021)

Yes, it has been a challenging summer for sure. Staying as close to home as possible again this year and trying to keep the place as fire proof as I can. Stay safe guys, this too shall pass.


----------



## Tom O (Aug 16, 2021)

You know for all the environmental concerns fire fighting / equipment seems to get very little upgrading the Mars bombers were always our go to as a effective way to control outbreaks but have mothballed them saying they are too expensive to operate going to a frickin jet that has to land to reload! To me it just doesn’t make sense.


----------



## 140mower (Aug 16, 2021)

Tom O said:


> You know for all the environmental concerns fire fighting / equipment seems to get very little upgrading the Mars bombers were always our go to as a effective way to control outbreaks but have mothballed them saying they are too expensive to operate going to a frickin jet that has to land to reload! To me it just doesn’t make sense.


I believe the jets are primarily used for dropping retardant, skimmer planes have become smaller and more manuverable, one of the problems with the Mars are the size of lake required and the terrain. Here in Lillooet for instance we don't have a straight shot in or out of many of the fires, although, we do have the lake. 
Unfortunately there's no perfect tool, the Mars are cool and I am quite sentimental towards them, but I do kinda understand their limitations, would be nice to see them go up to the Prince George area though..... Lots of flat burning land up that way.....


----------



## Crankit (Aug 17, 2021)

The 1998 fire we had here in Salmon Arm we had both MM bombers here, majestic but soaking trees down with water for them to dried out the next day wasn't effective to keep trees from candling. The retardant at least sticks to the trees. On a somber note, a recently retired coworker of mine lost her home when the White Rock Lake fire moved through Westside Rd in Vernon.


----------

